# November 8 Meeting for TOTUGers



## Roy&Eira (Oct 23, 2009)

It is just over two weeks until our next meeting at:-
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday November 8, 2009
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
Our MC for the Meeting will be Bob Greenhalgh.
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.

The agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – "Fermin Cruz  the VP North American Business from Dial An Exchange - USA"
3:30 – Deals are available – discussion Tony Wohlfarth & Roy Martin 
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members & Buying and Selling your Timeshare (Posting to TUG web site?) - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of what members have to sell and rent	
    - Timeshare resale’s – Roy Martin – Members experiences “Blue Bay Advisors”?
    - Timeshare resale brokers, etc  - Nancy Jo Osborne

We need a volunteer to provide a PC and Projection equipment for our presenters to use.
If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------

